

Put googly eyes on your pictures- eyes looking into the direction of the cursor - sallysally
http://makeMeGoogly.com/

======
swozniak
Nice, reminds me of the Chrome extension I built a few months back.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/googlifier/lblbdli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/googlifier/lblbdlideidphhfofbpocigbkkhingfg?hl=en)

